# Who wore saddle oxfords in high school



## helenbacque (Jun 25, 2021)

or spectator pumps in first grown-up job?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 25, 2021)

Saddle Oxfords, yes, Spectator Pumps, a few times, and I do mean only a few times.

Was never big on heels. Still not a fan of heels.

Have for the most part lived in sneakers/runners my entire life, comfort over looks.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 25, 2021)

My older sister wore saddle oxfords in high school. I remember her polishing them with the white liquid shoe polish. Later on, a "powder" shoe polish was in vogue, if I recall correctly.


----------



## chic (Jun 25, 2021)

In high school??? I wore them in kindergarten and elementary school. I wore combat boots or platforms in high school. Times had changed.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 25, 2021)

Not in high school, but all through elementary school because they were sturdy and lasted a long time. I remember having to polish them. The big choice was between the white, the black and white, and the suede with the little flap.


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

I wore them in grade school.

Would have loved the combat boots, but that was after my time.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 25, 2021)

I wore both and also Penny Loafers from Bass Weejuns.  I also now have spectator loafers from Bass.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 25, 2021)

Penny loafers and saddle shoes with bobbysocks.  Awesome with pencil skirts and sweaters with pointed bras!   hahaha!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 25, 2021)

How I hated those saddle shoes, I have big feet to begin with. They almost looked like two penguins walking side by side. Try getting them into a pair of rubbers, you had to be a contortionist.  My mom made me wear them until about the 7th grade.  

After that I got my penny loafers, I loved them so much I wanted to sleep with them on.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 25, 2021)

I wore them in grade school. I was 8 or 9, I guess. They were the white and brown ones.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 25, 2021)

I had to look uo spectator pumps. My mom and my aunt wore those on special occasions.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 25, 2021)

I wore them but it may have been before high school. I don't remember.


----------



## jujube (Jun 25, 2021)

Like Ruth, I hated saddle shoes. I had big feet and they looked like black-and-white boats. My mother bought me a pair and I had to wear them. The only worst pair of shoes I had were the "orthopedic" shoes I had to wear in the 4th grade. Those were seriously ugly.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 5, 2021)

I well remember when cheerleader girls all wore saddle shoes:


Pinterest



Never heard of or ever saw 'spectator pumps".


----------



## Linda (Jul 6, 2021)

I wore them in grade school but not high school.  I remember how much I loved my black and white pair I had in 5th or 6th grade.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2021)

Nope! Never heard of them.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 6, 2021)

Who wore saddle oxfords in high school?​My school had a very strict regime about the school uniform, they probably had a vested interest too, it was only sold through one outlet. Saddle shoes? Far too outlandish! Shoes, like any other accoutrement, are an enhancement to the attire worn. I love shoes.

Here's my saddle shoes, along with one of my spectators, my handy buff & shine and would you believe? My vintage shoe suitcase.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> Who wore saddle oxfords in high school


Had a pair, wore them maybe once.  Just did not feel like me.  I did wear penny loafers and Hush Puppies, more often.  But growing up mostly in Florida I preferred no shoes at all, if that had been allowed in school I would have gone years without.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

Platforms were all the rage when I was at school. but we were limited to wearing Black or brown to match our school uniform...

I remember having so many different styles.. and  these exact ones...


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 6, 2021)

Somehow it got around my school everyone was going to wear saddle oxfords. I talked my dad into buying a pair at Mr Hensley's Shoe Store. It was then my dad remarked to Mr. Hensley that my feet were as flat as goose. I took it as an adult to adult inside joke at my expense. I didn't wear the brown/black saddle oxfords as much as I wanted them.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jul 6, 2021)

I wore orange platform shoes with lime green corduroys with a dark base and bright red rose. In the day of disco.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 6, 2021)

my saddle shoes were brown&white,wore them in 5th grade


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Platforms were all the rage when I was at school. but we were limited to wearing Black or brown to match our school uniform...
> 
> I remember having so many different styles.. and  these exact ones...






Shoes?   They look more like lethal weapons.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jul 13, 2021)

Mowed grass around the neighborhood while in 8th grade to get a pair of 'Bass Weejuns' loafers!
Thought they made me look COOL, like the guys in High School and the college kids I knew.

They are still available and I might just get another pair.
( looking at the Larson Weejuns Burgundy ones )


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jul 14, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Who wore saddle oxfords in high school?​My school had a very strict regime about the school uniform, they probably had a vested interest too, it was only sold through one outlet. Saddle shoes? Far too outlandish! Shoes, like any other accoutrement, are an enhancement to the attire worn. I love shoes.
> 
> Here's my saddle shoes, along with one of my spectators, my handy buff & shine and would you believe? My vintage shoe suitcase.
> 
> View attachment 172452View attachment 172453View attachment 172454View attachment 172455View attachment 172456


Love...love your shoes and kit. After wearing uniforms and black oxfords to match in the convent for eight years, my mother presented me with a pair of saddle shoes which I loved so much, I took them to bed with me...in case of thieves and all.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 14, 2021)

I was the youngest of 3 boys with a widowed mother.  I wore whatever she bought for my oldest brother as soon as the middle brother outgrew them.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jul 15, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I was the youngest of 3 boys with a widowed mother.  I wore whatever she bought for my oldest brother as soon as the middle brother outgrew them.


I lucked in as I was the oldest of the girls and most of the boys for that matter...and everything got passed down to include my one and only doll.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I was the youngest of 3 boys with a widowed mother.  I wore whatever she bought for my oldest brother as soon as the middle brother outgrew them.


Youngest of 3 girls, so I had to wait for shoes too.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 15, 2021)

Nope, saddles were for girls where I lived.  Dress was pretty much jeans, shirt and tennis shoes This was standard dress all the time, with the exception of going someplace special (e.g., churcy, fancy dinner, a dance, etc.).  Special occasions called for a suit with black dress shoes given a spit-shine polish.


----------

